# vida en fort lauderdale ....downtown-playas-nightlife...segun papiriqui



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

*vuelos directos a lima!!!!! solo 5 horitas y tienes este..*

hermozo mar,, rodeandote la cintura .....donde quiera q este (señora no se atraviese por favor)











*refuerzos extranjeros* :

del foro norteamericano .....me pirat..digo pedi permiso para postear las sgtes tomas ..

*forista floridian will* ;

la densidad de f.l ( me tienes q decir donde hiciste esta toma)










malecon de fort lauderdale






































*forista ftlaudedude* :





























*forista mr jones :*

scroooooollll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

















scroooooollll >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>







[/QUOTE]

(peru) *forista papiriqui * (buuuuuuuuuu)


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

ese malecón de fort lauderdale está simpático.... bonito thread Papiriqui kay:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué lugar tan nice!!!!

Y ya visitaste la playa del lugar con tu BVD negro aquel (muy escotado, por cierto)???????


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué buenas las últimas fotos!!!!! Chévere esta ciudad, tranquila, bonita.
Gracias por mostrarla!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que rica playa, que rico clima, que rico todo.


----------



## ladp82 (Jun 16, 2008)

Papiriqui! Las fotos estan bacanes. Ya me provoca irme para alla now! he he he
sobe todo que esas playas se ven envidiables.
A la proxima te toca postear fotos tuyas en la parranda de Fort L.  he he he


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

W!CKED said:


> Que rica playa, que rico clima, que rico todo.


Guarda con la líbido xD


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Tiene de todo,, le falta mas gente en la lleca, Se nota el verano.. 

Piña pues , tendremos que conformarnos por mientras con las paradisiacas playas de agua dulce , A sol el Ceviche con tallarin¡¡¡¡¡


fuera de bromas impecables fotos, tanto las firmes como las piratead....


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

AQPCITY said:


> Tiene de todo,, le falta mas gente en la lleca, Se nota el verano..
> 
> Piña pues , tendremos que conformarnos por mientras con las paradisiacas playas de agua dulce , *A sol el Ceviche con tallarin¡¡¡¡¡*
> fuera de bromas impecables fotos, tanto las firmes como las piratead....


Y como dice Tongo, "con arena es más rico".


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos broder! pero sigo esperando mi "encarguito"


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

gracias chris y marcos



Limeñito said:


> Qué lugar tan nice!!!!
> 
> Y ya visitaste la playa del lugar con tu *BVD negro *aquel (muy escotado, por cierto)???????


jajaja,,,,,,ese dia puse mi bvd a lavar :lol:, pero enseñare mas fotos de las playas..q estoy seguro te gustaran.



W!CKED said:


> Que rica playa, que rico clima, que rico todo.


q bueno q te guste,,,en el mar la vida es mas saborsa..y hay otras cosas ricas mas.



ladp82 said:


> Papiriqui! Las fotos estan bacanes. Ya me provoca irme para alla now! he he he
> sobe todo que esas playas se ven envidiables.
> A la proxima te toca postear fotos tuyas en la parranda de Fort L.  he he he


gracias lapd,, en la sgte tanda pondre mas fotos de hammirshee st. donde esta la movida de esta ciudad....
aunq esto meresca q se lleve el titulo del "*thread parrandero*" jejeje


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

AQPCITY said:


> Tiene de todo,, le falta mas gente en la lleca, Se nota el verano..
> 
> Piña pues , tendremos que conformarnos por mientras con las paradisiacas playas de agua dulce , *A sol el Ceviche con tallarin¡*¡¡¡¡
> 
> ...


bueno tu sabes q la gente aca ,depende demasiado del auto,, sin embargo ves muchos turistas en el malecon.

ahhhh,agua dulce!!! ...para tan lleno..q te tienes q recostar de costado :lol:
a sol el ceviche con tallarin.!!!.q rico(ya se me pego)..eso si, no lo encuentras aca ni de broma.
pero por uuuuun sol mas ..q me pongan tambien mi papa a la huancaina +bolsita salvadora!




CHIMUCHIK said:


> Buenas fotos broder! pero sigo esperando mi "encarguito"


no me he olvidado,, ya veras lo q se viene en la 3era tanda de fotos q pondre mas tarde.

muchas gracias, en especial a todos uds por sus comentarios y tambien a los q visitan el thread,,,, por acompañarme en mis largas caminatas, virtualmente.


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

3era tanda!!!!!!!....hasta aqui llego mi amor...


se animan a jugr un partidito de paleta??










las olas blvd










pompano beach-broward co.










anfitriona de un restaurant de la zona pa chimuchik...
traducido me dijo : saludo para los incascrapers en especial para chimuchik y su pata "care murcielago"










cerca a un canal










interesante puente en el puerto de everglades-f.l.










por lo visto no soy en unico solitario en la playa (amiga tienes emailllll)










q bonito el color del mar no???










riverfront..al frente de lasc torres mas altas










esto a tan solo uno metros mas










las olas riverfront










q empiece la juerga!!! 
himmarshee st..en el old ft ld
lo bacan es q estos bares cierran a las 4am,, no como en los angeles-ca. q la mayoria de sitios lo hacen a 1am




























taxiiii
























































alguien pidio bronceador???










dejando estas costas....hay unos cruceros por 35$, incl buffete,, y 10$ ..si quieres solo el paseo










uno de los tantos hoteles frente al malecon










pachanga en la playa..concnerto de salsa ( los grupos estaban monses)










juventud en la playa (las 2 gorditas ,dejaron aplastado al pata,, tipo don ramon)


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Sí, excelente el color del mar! Todo luce taaaaan tropical.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos papiriqui! esta cheveer el color del mar, pero yo no me fijaba mucho en él jajaa exceleneet thread!!!! provecho por esas tierras!! ah , mandale mis saludos a la anfitriona!!!


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

gracias muchachos, hasta pronto!....


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Buen paseo virtual papiriqui, gracias por las fotos.


----------



## thewild2007 (Oct 25, 2007)

Ft. Lauderdale!!!... me trajo muchos recuerdos... he caminado por sus calles, los canales y el puente levadizo de Las Olas Bvld, la vida nocturna y las playas... una ciudad pequeña que tiene de todo.
Yo vivia en Hollywood, tambien en Broward County... Sería bacán si armas un thread de ese otro sitio 
Saludos Papiriqui


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

gracias gatonegro , por tu comentario....




thewild2007 said:


> Ft. Lauderdale!!!... me trajo muchos recuerdos... he caminado por sus calles, los canales y el *puente levadizo* de Las Olas Bvld, la vida nocturna y las playas... una ciudad pequeña que tiene de todo.


gracias por tus comentarios the wild..es una ciudad "al costado" de miami ,,pero con su propio encanto....

mira como sube..










taraaaaan!












thewild2007 said:


> Yo vivia en Hollywood, tambien en Broward County... Sería bacán si armas un thread de ese otro sitio
> Saludos Papiriqui


de hecho lo hice aqui : ...
en el foro norteamericano

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=703498

estaba bacan...hasta q tuve q separar a dos chibolas q se estaban bronqueando en el thread.,donde parece q no hay moderacion........pero estoy pensado en postearlo en "ciudades del mundo" - latinscrapers

me gusta hollywood,,ojala tengas fotos de la zona,,esa foto de "la parrandita playera" y el arco iris ,,fue ahi justamente

nos vemos....


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ohhh que buen recorrido, pero lo que me matò fue el saludo de la anfitriona .... :lol:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

*lo q hay q hacer para llegar a la pg. 3 jeje (pero con aporte)*

por cierto,, gracias inkan...(solo dije lo q la anfitriona quizo..:lol





























miren como desaparecio la base del edificio ,,jajajaja (papiriqui-coperfield)





































ok eso todo...ahora si ..... hasta aqui llego mi amor!!!....(con efecto)
muchas gracias.....

chau!!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

:lol::lol: porque hiciste desaparecer la base del edificio...... me gusto la última toma kay: Saludos Papi :lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ohh, buenas fotos, y hasta aqui llego el thread ... al parecer. Salu2 Tigrillo

PD: Traaaanquilo Coperfield


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Buenas fotos papiriqui!! adios thread!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Qué lindo por donde vives ahora, papiriqui. Las playas se ven excelentes, y la arquitectura también. Muy ameno el thread, con buenísimas fotos y tus comentarios con su toque de buen humor. 

¡Saludos!!! :cheers:

PD: Llegué a ver esa exhibición Bodies cuando estuvo por aquí en Los Ángeles. Muy didáctica y una manera original de conocer más sobre el cuerpo humano y de otros animales. Ya al final se puso un poco espeluznante, con una muestra de un hombre a caballo, los dos bien fileteaditos. Yikes! :nuts:


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

gracias a todos...!

canelita tu siempre muy amable,,espero con ansias el thread cultural ,q estas preparando o bien la reaparicion del thread de los angeles...q me gusto mucho.

saludos


----------

